# Have tried to edit myself



## Jojono2

What do you guys think? Is this negative?


----------



## NightFlower

I only see 1 line


----------



## Bevziibubble

I don't think I can see anything sorry but good luck


----------



## crazy4baby09

I only see one line.


----------



## Bellaloo12

I can’t see anything with that edit. Have you got the original?


----------

